# Solved: cant sync icloud music to ipod



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi guys,

i have a dell laptop...which i have just reinstalled (because of this problem with the ipod)
and installed the latest itunes
i logged into my itunes account and all the music is in my library (there is a cloud next to music, so i assume
the music is in icloud)

but i cannot sync A1446 ipod to itunes...it just says syncing...ipod synced and stops...and there is no music on the ipod

can anybody please shed some light on what i need to do to get music on this blessed device!!!
the instructions for the ipod go...connect via usb and sync...great!!! that really helps me...

according to my google searches on the problem...people were saying if the music is in the library it can be synced 
with an ipod...

any help please


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

Once again apple has shown how "user friendly" it is!!! HAHAHA!!!...sure...whatever!!!

there was a little tiny cloud button next to each track that i had to click to bring each track down to my local
library to sync with my ipod...i had to tediously click through each 150 songs...there was no master button to select all
and i was just wondering why it couldnt just do this automatically when detecting an ipod....


----------

